# Buying a House



## JoeyDB (Apr 18, 2018)

Hi and Hello Everyone, I am a citizen of the U.S.A. I live in Taiwan, R.O.C. but want to buy a small retirement home in Portugal in a couple of years. I know about the legal documents to buy a house. But is it possible to buy a house outright (no mortgage) in a couple of years but then not officially live in Portugal (just pay taxes every year of course) until I'm ready to retire (probably in 15 years)? I would visit and stay in the home for vacations, but won't be ready to "move in" until I retire. Any information anyone can provide would be greatly appreciated. I thank you for your time in advance.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

You don't need to be a registered resident or even pay taxes to buy/own a holiday home here with or without a mortgage.


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

As he says ^^^^

Loads of people have houses/flats here but do not become resident and they buy outright with "cash". The basic rule is live somewhere else for more then 186 days a year to remain resident there and not here until you are ready to move.


----------



## LA. (Jun 10, 2017)

Hello,

Nonetheless, it is mandatory for you to pay the municipality tax over the Patrimonial Value of your house each month.

KR


----------



## JoeyDB (Apr 18, 2018)

Thank you very much for your prompt reply!


----------



## JoeyDB (Apr 18, 2018)

okay, cool. Thanks for your fast response!


----------

